# I let my mantis loose for a little bit to feed today



## chris_photo (Aug 14, 2006)

I set him under a fig tree where all the flies were feeding on the rotting figs. My mantis ate about 5 flies in 20 minutes. During all of that, I found a wasp and inured it with a stick. I later put the wasp with my mantis in the tank.

My mantis must of been full because it only ate the head and thorax of the wasp.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2006)

lol nice


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats cool. Never brought any of mine outside.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2006)

ya i would be scared they would run away


----------

